# The Odorsok thread



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 18, 2007)

This lil thing is so cool. It weighs nothing, I assembled it in 60 secs with no directions and it comes with tape...lol. I only got the 4 inch because my room is so small all my duct work is done in 4 inch. I'm going to update this thread and give my indept review of this thing. It only costs $38 so it could be a lot less hustle and cost if this thing works. Btw, it can be sucked or blown through.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 23, 2007)

Now waiting on an adapter for my fan. Its carbon material in a cloth netting. I got the 4 inch and it doesn't have metak stability rods just a rolled sheet of plastic netting. It's very stable, surprisingly. Well, I will update when she's installed and working(hopefully).


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 23, 2007)

hey bro ive been looking into these since next grow going into non af strains and im sure the stink will rise in the air haha can you give me a link to a fan you would use with this i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 23, 2007)

Any kind of inline fan will work. They come in 4-12 inch.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Oct 23, 2007)

hey bro whats the cheapest inline fan youve come across?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 30, 2007)

> hey bro whats the cheapest inline fan youve come across?


This one. Well, so far so good. No more stinky smell when my a/c kicks on. My room temps and hum are around the same. No complaints so far.


----------



## JeSus (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry to bring up this old thread, however i just found these odorsok things and thought they looked great.

However a youtube comment says they are absolutley rubbish.

A final update bombbudpuffa? Thanks


----------



## KADE (Jan 8, 2008)

It would work for a closet grow... but for anything 1000w+ I'd go bigger and better.

It also comes down to airflow tho too.... if you have a fan that is pulling the air out 1-2x a minute then the smell doesn't have time to build up.. and a smaller carbon filter will work. Personally.... I'd rather be safe... then sorry.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes update please,
   Hey there BBP, yeppers I am heading in that direction soon enough, Got at least one baby started, waiten on the others to peek above the soil, and I do have a Super Skunk #1 in there. I was told that this one does smell quit a bit, so filter yes, heading there, let me know what you come up with OK ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jan 9, 2008)

I am realy interested on this threath. Was is going on in ur closet? are u flowering yet?


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Jan 17, 2008)

I couldn't resist commenting here as I was scrolling pages deep.  I would not recomend this product. I had 2 6&quot; models, the more expensive one rated for higher CFM's. The Odorsok did a decent job the first 30 days eliminating the smell but come day 45 it was very ineffective to say the least. My operation is around 4 plants and in smaller air tight room. I followed the instuctions on the packaging and washed the filter as recomended but it didn't help much. I tossed one in the garbage and the other filters the air out of the cats kitty litter area and it does a half *** job at that. I am building these now http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/cannabis8114.html and not looking back. I do not suggest you build this exactly but understand how it works and design your own to fit your space.  I got the carbon off Ebay CHEAP and the parts at a home depot, best investment to date I have made.


----------



## JeSus (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 19, 2008)

My odorsok is still working fine. I still have no complaints. My room is 2 1/2ftx3ft.  I would def buy another one and am actually planning on it soon.


----------

